# 26" bmx



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

Hey guys heres the deal Im 6"2 180 pounds Ive got about 500$ and ive been getting around on a 24" haro backtrail realizing thats to small for me i was wondering if theres any companies out there that make a 26" bmx bike. I dont want any suspension so ive been looking at SE bikes and the Volume Sledgehammer to turn into a big racing bike. So if you have any ideas on either of those or another 26" bike thatd be great 
Thanx guys


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Formerbmx37 said:


> Hey guys heres the deal Im 6"2 180 pounds Ive got about 500$ and ive been getting around on a 24" haro backtrail realizing thats to small for me i was wondering if theres any companies out there that make a 26" bmx bike. I dont want any suspension so ive been looking at SE bikes and the Volume Sledgehammer to turn into a big racing bike. So if you have any ideas on either of those or another 26" bike thatd be great
> Thanx guys


this could be your ticket....
http://www.gtbikes.com/mountain/catalog/detail.php?id=2728&country=usa&brand=moun


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

not sure what ya mean by a bmx 26'' you can look at many of the bikes in the post pics of your bike thread and they can do most of the things that your bmx can do...there's another good bike that's alot like a bmx bike but i can't remember the name look in here http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=286189


----------



## mrbray101 (Sep 6, 2006)

I think SE makes some affordable bikes, also an eastern 26" bmx bike.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

yeah, I'm not sure what exactly you mean by 26" bmx, but those two you mentioned, the SE and Volume, are about the only ones I know of that are strictly bmx, with the high bars and low forks...
Iron Fist Bikes makes one too, with the low forks and high bars too, but has discs too. No chance for swapping on a susp. fork.


















I have no clue where to get one though...


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Jan 5, 2006)

If you want something similar to a BMX you could always get a frame that uses 26" wheels and get a rigid fork like the DMR fork.

But that would probably be around $500 right there (frame and fork).


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

danscomp has the sledgehammer for 400 bucks.


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

what i mean by 26" bmx is just a bigger real basic cruiser race bike. I used to be really into bmx racing and still am but being my size and height 20s and 24s are to small. so really just a simple fully rigid bike with a 26" wheelbase


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

Check out Thursday and the Kappa K26:

http://www.thursdaybicycles.com/

http://www.kappabmx.com/frames.html


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

cholo said:


> Check out... the Kappa K26:
> http://www.kappabmx.com/frames.html


b.b. height: 10.875" ?????? :skep:

Can that be right? That is an insanely low bb height. Even most 20" bmx frames have a higher BB than that.

Yeah, I know what you're looking for, but unfortunately, there's not a lot out there right now. Most frames built for 26" wheels are designed around a taller suspension fork. So, you could run a rigid fork on those frames, but the fork has to be a suspension sized rigid or it screws up the geometry. The Volume and a few others are the only ones I know of designed around a normal sized rigid fork.

For some cash, you could have a frame custom designed and built by companies such as Simple or a custom bmx frame builder. That way you could get a high quality frame with spot on geo based around a rigid on 26s.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

That Thursday 26" bmx sounds like it might be exactly what you're looking for. Looks like it has solid geometry.


----------



## presa (Sep 12, 2003)

*This is what you are looking for buddy*

http://www.firemansbikes.com/


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

Holy 2 years ago, from a poster who has 20 posts and joined in 2003... wtf?


----------



## presa (Sep 12, 2003)

Lol!!


----------



## Bryan67 (Nov 27, 2007)

Supercross makes a really nice 26" BMX frame. Not sure if they have any in stock but worth a look. I think that for your budget the Volume might be the way to go.


----------



## Chris C (Mar 27, 2009)

I am a hard core BMX racer and just built my Black Market in February. You will be perfectly at home on one of these on the BMX track. My 24" standard is now for sale and officially parked. 

These things are stable, fast, manual and jump well, and are simply very fun to race on. I am not sure I am as fast, but I feel better out there.


----------

